# قولو لا اله إلا الله تفلحون



## mkk-629 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

****************
*خرر بواسط ماي روك*
*لان الموضوع نسخ و لصق من موقع اسلامي اخر*
****************


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*سؤالك لك اخي الكريم*

*موضوع كامل بطوله و عرضه ناسخة من موضق الايمان و تريدني اتناقش معاك بيه؟*

*كيف اتناقش معاك فيه و انت لم تكتبه؟ و لك تكتب خواطره و افكاره ليست بأفكراك*

*فهل اجيب على سألتك عم على أسألت الكاتب؟*

*صدقني لو كنت انت طارح الموضوع لذهبت معك الى اقصى الحدود و ناقشتك بغض النظر عن كل الاساءات التي يحتويها المقال*

*فرجاءا لو كانت كاتب و محاور, صيغ الموضوع بطريقتك و شع تساؤلاتك و انا اجيبك عليها*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## استفانوس (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*وكانك ياصديقي لم تبحث في المنتدى قبل ان تلصق مارأيته مسبقا*


----------



## mkk-629 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 
اولا: اما بقولك انه منسوخ فهو منسوخ من موقع اسلامي كما قلت وان صاحب المقالة صرح بنشرها .​ 

ثانياً : كل ما أرت توضيحة من المقالة التي وضعتاها ان الرب هو الله سبحنه وتعالى وان المسيح 
هو عبد الله و رسوله .​ 

ثالثاً : أسألك بالله رب العالمين هل تعتقد انك على حق وأن الرب هو المسيح حيث قال الله 
تعالى { *إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ** بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالا بَعِيدًا* } [النساء : 116 ]​ 
وقال تعالى { *مَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُؤْتِيَهُ اللَّهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ ثُمَّ يَقُولَ لِلنَّاسِ كُونُوا عِبَادًا لِي مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ كُونُوا رَبَّانِيِّينَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تُعَلِّمُونَ الْكِتَابَ وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَدْرُسُونَ* } [ آل عمران: 79 ]​ 
وقال تعالى { *وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَاعِيسَى** ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلا أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلامُ الْغُيُوبِ* } [المائدة:116]​

ابعد هذا تعبد غير الله وأنه تعالى ذكر انه لا يريد ان يشرك به احد وأنت تشرك به , ولا تنساء بأنك ملاقيه وسوف تسأل عن هذا.
وصلى الله وسلم على نبية محمد وعلى آلة وصحبة اجمعين.​


----------



## mkk-629 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

فريد قال:


> *وكانك ياصديقي لم تبحث في المنتدى قبل ان تلصق مارأيته مسبقا*


 
نعم لم ابحث في المنتدأ


----------



## mkk-629 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 


فريد قال:


> *وكانك ياصديقي لم تبحث في المنتدى قبل ان تلصق مارأيته مسبقا*


 
*نعم لم ابحث في المنتدأ .*


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*يا عزيزي, كيف نناقشك في مقال انت لم تكتبه؟ و يمكن لم تقرأه اصلا؟*

*و لا قصدك النسخ و اللصق و ترك الموضوع؟*


----------



## mkk-629 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​


My Rock قال:


> *يا عزيزي, كيف نناقشك في مقال انت لم تكتبه؟ و يمكن لم تقرأه اصلا؟*
> 
> *و لا قصدك النسخ و اللصق و ترك الموضوع؟*


 
*بما ان الموضوع الاول لم يعجبك فأرجوا منك ان تتأمل الموضوع الثاني*


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*أين هو الموضوع الثاني اخي العزيز؟*


----------



## mkk-629 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

mkk-629 قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​
> 
> اولا: اما بقولك انه منسوخ فهو منسوخ من موقع اسلامي كما قلت وان صاحب المقالة صرح بنشرها .​
> 
> ...


 هذا هو


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2006)

mkk-629 قال:


> ثانياً : كل ما أرت توضيحة من المقالة التي وضعتاها ان الرب هو الله سبحنه وتعالى وان المسيح
> هو عبد الله و رسوله .​
> 
> ثالثاً : أسألك بالله رب العالمين هل تعتقد انك على حق وأن الرب هو المسيح حيث قال الله
> ...


 
اولا انا لا أؤمن لا بالقرأن و لا ما جاء به, فلا يحق لك ان تأخذ القرأن حجة علي

ثانهيا, من قال ان اعبد غير الله؟ عندك ادلة من عقيدتي ان اعبد غير الله؟

و لا اعرف من هذا عيسى الذي تتكلم عنه, فالكتاب المقدس لم يذكر اي شئ عن عيسى, فقد يكون شخص اخر متوهم انه يسوع المسيح؟


----------



## mkk-629 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم



> فب


----------



## mkk-629 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


> من قال ان اعبد غير الله؟ عندك ادلة من عقيدتي ان اعبد غير الله؟


*نعم وهو انكم تعبدون المسيح*


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2006)

mkk-629 قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​
> 
> *نعم وهو انكم تعبدون المسيح*


 
*بحسب ايماني و بحسب عقيدتي المسيح هو الله*

*فأذن انا أؤمن بالله و لست مشرك به!*


----------



## نور الهدى (11 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
موضوع شيق ولكن ينقصه الحجه... ساتابعه كله بإذن الله 
لا اريد ان اتدخل الان .... سانتظر قليلا  لانه ليس انا من طرح الموضوع ....واحترامي لاخي العزيز *mkk-629 ولباقي الزملاء*
*والسلام على من اتبع الهدى*
*سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين*


----------



## حسن المهدي (11 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *بحسب ايماني و بحسب عقيدتي المسيح هو الله*
> 
> *فأذن انا أؤمن بالله و لست مشرك به!*


 

دليلك؟


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2006)

حسن المهدي قال:


> دليلك؟


 
هل تطلب دليل على أني أعبد المسيح كأله؟

لا اله الا المسيح!

وافي؟


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2006)

حسن المهدي قال:


> دليلك ان المسيح هو الله الذي صلب لينقذكم من اخطاءكم؟


 
الدليل موجود على الرابطين التاليين:

هل قال المسيح ....

المسيح في الكتاب المقدس

مع العلم انه ليس موضعنا, اذ هو لم يسأل عن ادلة الوهية المسيح بل هو يقول اننا لا نعبد الله و قد اوضحت اننا نعبد الله (بغض النظر عن قبولك له ام رفضك)


----------



## حسن المهدي (11 سبتمبر 2006)

طبعا انا عاهدت نفسي ألا ادخل معك في حوار لأن هذا سيعني الطرد والشطب
لذلك اعتبر نفسي منسحبا من هذا الحوار إذا حصل اي من الأمور التالية
1- شطب جزء من ردي... واذا كنت تعتقد ان ردي لا علاقة له او يستدعي الشطب فعلّم عليه بالأحمرواكتب تعليقك..بدون حذفه
2- اي اساءة لنبيي او ديني او شخصي او المسلمين
3- تغيير الحوار للاسلاميات
4- السخرية والاستهزاء فهو سلاح الضعفاء
5- القص واللصق من غير الكتب المقدسة (القرآن والكتاب المقدس)
6- اي سخرية من اي عضو يجب ان تحذف فورا ..ولا يحق لعضو مسيحي التدخل اذا لم يكن تدخله جوابا مقنعا مع الدليل
7- ساعتبر اي تدخل خارجي مهملاما لم يكن يستحق الرد

واذا لم تقبل بهذه الشروط..فاعذرني اذا لم اتابع الحوار


----------



## حسن المهدي (11 سبتمبر 2006)

اعتقد ان الموقع به خطا برمجي
الرجاء حذف الكلام المكرر وترك آخر مشاركة لي


----------



## حسن المهدي (11 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> الدليل موجود على الرابطين التاليين:
> 
> هل قال المسيح ....
> 
> ...


 
اولا القص واللصق والروابط الخارجية غير مقبولة
ثانيا نحن نؤمن ان الذي مات على الصليب هو يهوذا الخائن 
ثالثا نحن لا نؤمن بالوهية احد غير الله

اي ان الصليب هو يهوذا وبالتالي ليس له لا ناسوت ولا لاهوت ...بل هو عميل للشيطان وهذا ليس شتيمة بل عقيدة نؤمن بها
فنحن نؤمن ان نبي الله عيسى لم يصلب اساسا وليس له طبيعة الوهية
و بالتالي فما تعبدون ليس الله بنظرنا .. واريدك ان تثبت انه الله!


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2006)

حسن المهدي قال:


> اعتقد ان الموقع به خطا برمجي
> الرجاء حذف الكلام المكرر وترك آخر مشاركة لي


 

*تم حذف المشاركات التي طلب حذفها*

*و انا موافق على كل الشروط, بس لسة مش عارف عايز تتحاور في اي موضوع؟*


----------



## حسن المهدي (11 سبتمبر 2006)

دليلك ان ما تعبدون هو الله المسيح ذي الأقانيم الثلاثة


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2006)

حسن المهدي قال:


> دليلك ان ما تعبدون هو الله المسيح ذي الأقانيم الثلاثة


 
*افتح موضوع جديد و انا سأرد عليك*


----------



## حسن المهدي (11 سبتمبر 2006)

ماشي
نبتدأ بكرة إن شاء الله فالآن انا لازم اطلع

بس يا ريت يكون مقصك حامي على كل من يسيء الأدب..اتفقنا


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2006)

حسن المهدي قال:


> ماشي
> نبتدأ بكرة إن شاء الله فالآن انا لازم اطلع
> 
> بس يا ريت يكون مقصك حامي على كل من يسيء الأدب..اتفقنا


 
*ربنا يحميك و نشوفك بكرة*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## حسن المهدي (11 سبتمبر 2006)

طبعا انا طلعت ورجعت..بس خليها لبكرة


----------



## نور الهدى (12 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


> اي ان الصليب هو يهوذا وبالتالي ليس له لا ناسوت ولا لاهوت ...بل هو عميل للشيطان وهذا ليس شتيمة بل عقيدة نؤمن بها


مع احترامي لك اخي...هذا الكلام ليس له اي نص اسلامي شرعي يثبته

*وقد قال بن عباس عكس ذلك *
*قال ان يهوذا ضحى بنفسه من اجل المسيح ووافق على وضع الشبه عليه ليصلب مكانه*
*وكلها اجتهادات من مصادر غير اسلاميه قام بها المفسرون وعلماء المسلمين*

*فنحن نؤمن ان نبي الله عيسى لم يصلب بل رفعه الله اليه*
*ولا نؤمن بيهوذا ولا غيره ..فليس لدينا اي نص يؤيد ذلك*
*والسلام على من اتبع الهدى*
*سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين*


----------



## mkk-629 (12 سبتمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​


حسن المهدي قال:


> طبعا انا عاهدت نفسي ألا ادخل معك في حوار لأن هذا سيعني الطرد والشطب
> لذلك اعتبر نفسي منسحبا من هذا الحوار إذا حصل اي من الأمور التالية
> 1- شطب جزء من ردي... واذا كنت تعتقد ان ردي لا علاقة له او يستدعي الشطب فعلّم عليه بالأحمرواكتب تعليقك..بدون حذفه
> 2- اي اساءة لنبيي او ديني او شخصي او المسلمين
> ...


 
اوفق اخي على الشروط التي ذكرها.


----------



## mkk-629 (12 سبتمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​


> الدليل موجود على الرابطين التاليين:
> 
> هل قال المسيح ....
> 
> ...


 


يا سيد *My Rock* هل ستحتج بهذه الحجة عندما تقف  امام الله سبحانه وتعالى وأنت ضلمته بقولك هو المسيح , علم بأن ما من احداً إلا سيكلمة الله وليس بينه وبين الله حاجز.

 وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .


----------



## حسن المهدي (12 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> مع احترامي لك اخي...هذا الكلام ليس له اي نص اسلامي شرعي يثبته
> 
> ...


 
نحن نؤمن أن هناك شخصا صلب بدل نبي الله عيسى وقد جعله الله شبيهه 

{وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا} (157) سورة النساء

اما كونه يهوذا فهذا هو المنطق... لأن المصلوب كان يبكي وينتحب ويقول : ربي لم ورطتني!!

فهو كان يظن أنه بتسليمه عيسى للملك ليقتله كان ينصر الديانة اليهودية ...فاستغرب من العقوبة!!

الرجاء قبل التعليق ان تقرأ القرآن جيدا


----------



## My Rock (12 سبتمبر 2006)

mkk-629 قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
يا عزيزي شو دخلك احتج ولا ما احتج, نجن في حوار بدليل و برهان

انا اؤمن ان الكتاب المقدس كلام الله, و الله ليس ضعيف لكي لا يحمي كلته من التحريف, فلو كان الله ضعيف و لم يحفض الكتاب المقدس من التحريف, اذا ليس ثقةفي هيك اله لا يستطيع الحفاظ على كلمته و مقل ما تحرفت كلمته دون ان يقدر يعمل ليها شئ في الكتاب المقدس يبقى الحال يشابهه في الديانات الاخر

هذا ان قلنا ان الكتاب المقدس محرف اصلا!


----------



## My Rock (12 سبتمبر 2006)

حسن المهدي قال:


> نحن نؤمن أن هناك شخصا صلب بدل نبي الله عيسى وقد جعله الله شبيهه
> 
> {وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا} (157) سورة النساء
> 
> اما كونه يهوذا فهذا هو المنطق...


 
دليل؟ من القرأن او حتى من الاحاديث؟




> لأن المصلوب كان يبكي وينتحب ويقول : ربي لم ورطتني!!


 
أين يوجد هذا النص الذي فيها كان يبكي و ينتحب بقوله لماذا ورطتني؟

أريد الشاهد و النص حرفيا لو سمحت و الا هذا يدعى تدليس و عدم امانة في النقل!


----------



## حسن المهدي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> دليل؟ من القرأن او حتى من الاحاديث؟
> 
> الآية واضحة!!
> اما دليلي على أنه يهودا...فيا سيدي لا تزعل...مو يهودا..واحد تاني!!
> ...


 
لست خبيرا في الانجيل العربي ولكنني اتذكر الكلام من محاوراتي على مواقع ياهو عام 1999م
الكلام من انجيل بالانجليزية واللاتينية وهذه الكلمة بالذات بقيت بالآرامية
ايلوي ايلوي لاما شابكتني
والتي اذكر ان معناها الهي لم ورطتني او الهي لم تخليت عني

سابحث لك عنها بالعربية وأعود..


----------



## mkk-629 (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​
يا سيد *My Rock*  دليلك ان الله بيحفظ الكتاب المقدس من التحريف .​


----------



## ma7aba (13 سبتمبر 2006)

بالطبع أنا مو شايف اساس لهذا الموضوع كل يغني على ليلاه الأخوة السائلون اسألوا سؤال محدد كي نجيب عليه ولا تضيفوا اي سؤال إلا بعد اكتمال الجواب على السؤال الذي سبقه وإلا سوف أحذف الموضوع


----------



## My Rock (13 سبتمبر 2006)

حسن المهدي قال:


> لست خبيرا في الانجيل العربي ولكنني اتذكر الكلام من محاوراتي على مواقع ياهو عام 1999م
> الكلام من انجيل بالانجليزية واللاتينية وهذه الكلمة بالذات بقيت بالآرامية
> ايلوي ايلوي لاما شابكتني
> والتي اذكر ان معناها الهي لم ورطتني او الهي لم تخليت عني
> ...


 
متى 27  العدد 46

*إِيلِي إِيلِي لَمَا شَبَقْتَنِي*
 
التي معناها الهي الهي لماذا تركتني (وليس ورطتني, فكن محاسب لكلماتك)

الوتي معناها إنه كممثّل للبشريّة التي سقطت تحت سلطان الظلمة يصرخ في أنين من ثقلها كمن هو في حالة ترك، قائلاً: *"إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟"* فإذ أحنَى السيِّد رأسه ليحمل خطايا البشريّة كلها صار كمن قد حجب الآب وجهه عنه، حتى يحكم سلطان الخطيّة بدفع الثمن كاملاً، فيعود بنا إلى وجه الآب الذي كان محتجبًا عنّا. 
ولعلّه بصرخته هذه أراد أن يوقظ الفكر اليهودي من نومه ليعود إلى المزمور الثاني والعشرين الذي بدأ بهذه الصرخة معلنًا في شيء من التفصيل أحداث الصلب. وكأنه أراد تأكيد أن ما يحدث هو بتدبيره الإلهي السماوي، سبق فأعلن عنه الأنبياء.​​​


----------

